# how bad are salamanders for dogs



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Never see so many of them... and not this big either and Arka is finding everyone of them tonight (silly dance out in the yard) for me to have to call him off and send him back to stay on the deck to let them be. Keeping an eye on him as I don't know how much of an upset it will cause him.. My barn cats would eat them,, ????


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

That looks like a Tiger Salamander and i am pretty sure if your dog eats it he may get very sick


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

> Tiger Salamander Poisonous Fact
> 
> Tail of tiger salamanders are toxic and if by chance are eaten then death is inevitable. Some species of tiger salamander secrete mild poison in form of mucus on their skin. Though not fatal but this poison can cause serious harm to human beings.


http://www.animalspot.net/tiger-salamander.html


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks I could tell they looked wet on their skin for Arka upsetting them.. this is the first time I am seeing this kind with all the design stripes, think the other ones I've seen are more solid like black.. I didn't want to touch them figure they go on their way on their own. Arka has left them be and gone to lay down in his spot out in the back yard..


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

How big is that salamander?! I've only seen little ones here


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I say half a fist size big, it's the biggest one I have ever seen... Arka found the typical small one (little bigger then a finger size) under the deck first... that I shoo'd him away from to leave alone. Then he found this one out in the yard about 10 to 15 feet away from the deck.. Makes sense from reading the link Adjecyca1 gave... it is monsoon season for us that it may be breeding season for them. But the temps are well below what is desired for them, and there is no standing water here. I didn't know they were endangered so am glad I didn't bother them.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I love salamanders. . .used to bring the wild ones in as pets. I never see them around here anymore . Most amphibians have some kind of mild poison but I don't know how bad it is. I do know that if I accidentally touched my face after touching a salamader, I'd get a numb spot, lol, but my hands never felt numb. Just thinner skin on the face, I guess.

That website appears to be badly translated. . .I don't think they're endangered in the US but amphibians in general aren't doing too well so they need all the help they can get. This site looks a bit more understandable: http://www.caudata.org/cc/species/Ambystoma/A_tigrinum.shtml

From what I can find, Tiger Salamanders are not toxic other than the mild skin secretions which are just to make them taste bad. Hopefully Arka has learned they don't make tasty snacks .


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I know for a fact our salamanders are not poisonous. But I looked up Colorado...

Known predators of the tiger salamander in Colorado include the raccoon (Procyon lotor); coyote (Canis latrans); aquatic turtles; western terrestrial garter snake; plains garter snake; bullfrog; fishes such as cutthroat trout (Oncorhynchus clarki), other trouts, and bass (Micropterus spp.); American white pelican (Pelecanus erythrorhynchos); ring-billed gull (Larus delawarensis); black-crowned night heron (Nycticorax nycticorax); green heron (Butorides virescens); snowy egret (Egretta thula); American kestrel (Falco sparverius); ducks; common raven (Corvus corax); crayfish; and giant water bug (Lethocerus americanus) (Reese 1969; D. Langlois, pers. comm.; D. and J. Ward, pers. comm.; pers. obs.). 

http://ndis.nrel.colostate.edu/wildlifespx.asp?SpCode=020202


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

I study & monitor the population Eastern Red Backed Salamander at work! All salamanders are adorable. Most salamander pops are in decline, they are indicator species in most areas. They indicate whether it is a healthy or unhealthy environment. If you are finding a lot, then you must be living in a good environment


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I know the frogs dig deep into the ground and only come out when it's going to rain, I think the Salamanders do the same last two years we have had more moisture/ rain/ flooding then the last 7 years..


----------

